# Los Olivos - Simbolo de la nueva clase media



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El distrito peruano de Los Olivos, conocido como la capital del Cono Norte es uno de los 43 distritos que conforman la Provincia de Lima. Limita al norte con el distrito de Puente Piedra, al este con el distrito de Comas y el distrito de Independencia y al sur y oeste con el distrito de San Martín de Porres. Su alcalde para el periodo 2003-2006 es Felipe Castillo Alfaro, quien fue elegido por tercer período consecutivo, siendo sus dos primeros períodos el de 1996-1998 y 1999-2002.

Los Olivos es un distrito de nacimiento muy reciente pues fue creado el 6 de abril de 1989, cuando se le separó del distrito de San Martín de Porres por pedido expreso de un importante número de vecinos residentes de las urbanizaciones Las Palmeras, Mercurio, El Trébol, Villa Los Ángeles, Panamericana Norte, Parque Naranjal, entre otras; representados por un Comité Gestor que fue el encargado de hacer las diligencias ante las autoridades respectivas. El principal motivo de la separación fue el abandono de dichas urbanizaciones residenciales por parte de la Municipalidad de San Martín de Porres.

Los Olivos es el distrito de la zona norte de Lima Metropolitana más destacado y reconocido en diversas áreas. Actualmente alberga Centros Comerciales importantes para la economía, un Hospital Municipal, centros de formación primaria, secundaria y superior como la Universidad Católica Sedes Sapientiae y varias urbanizaciones de clase media.










*Palacio de la Juventud* 






































*Hospital Municipal de Los Olivos* 






































*Iglesia Santa Maria de la Providencia* 




















*Palacio Municipal* 





























*Parques*


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Se ve decente, le falta mejorar en el acabado de las casas pero parece que pasa piola teniendo una consideracion especial de que este distrito era un distrito de clase baja ahora es de la nueva clase media, supongo que es el destino de varios distritos parecidos. Que siga mejoranda y buen thread filter.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Buenos ángulos, con esas fotos se contraresta la mala fe, de muchas personas que van de patriotas, pero que no sienten amor ni mucho menos pasión por "su país".

Esperemos que el progreso, se siga expandiendo por los conos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Al distrito le falta mucho, pero sin duda tiene urbanizaciones que pasan bastante piola..


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

pacolam said:


> Buenos ángulos, con esas fotos se contraresta la mala fe, de muchas personas que van de patriotas, pero que no sienten amor ni mucho menos pasión por "su país".
> 
> Esperemos que el progreso, se siga expandiendo por los conos.


Así es, por cierto , no se ve mal el lugar pero como ya han dicho, aun le falta


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que siga adelante ,, !! ,, Pasa mas que piola ,, bien por los olivos !


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

En las ciudades peruanas predomina la denominada "autoconstrucción", es decir se construyen las viviendas de manera improvisada, con escaso criterio arquitectónico (80% de las viviendas en el país se construyen de esa manera según leí en un artículo periodístico), si ese problema fuera atendido esos barrios populosos lucirían mejores fisonomías.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

este distrito debe de seguir de ejemlo para todos los barrios populares.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Está bien el progreso en ese distrito, pero creo que esa foto nos dice mucho...me refiero a que se aprecia un edificio de 13 pisos completamente terminado, PERO se puede ver que no hay veredas al costado de la pista..estas están llenas de tierra y la pista no tiene señalización pintada. Ese, por lo visto, es un edificio municipal. No conozco personalmente el lugar, pero me parece una ESTUPIDEZ gastar dinero en hacer un edificio como ese pudiendo haber arreglado primero esa avenida quitando la basura y tierra que se observa y pintando la señalización de la pista. Cosas sencillas como esas determinan el desarrollo de un lugar...tener edificios no indica nada.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

JUANCHO said:


> En las ciudades peruanas predomina la denominada "autoconstrucción", es decir se construyen las viviendas de manera improvisada, con escaso criterio arquitectónico (80% de las viviendas en el país se construyen de esa manera según leí en un artículo periodístico), si ese problema fuera atendido esos barrios populosos lucirían mejores fisonomías.


estoy deacuerdo contigo, yo marcaba una hembrita ahi en los olivos y la verdad que creo que es un distrito que esta creciendo en una forma bastante desordenada, es un distrito de clase media pero no le llega ni a los talones a san miguel por asi decirlo


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Aunque los Olivos surgio como un distrito planificado, siempre fue de clase media, naa mas que ahora esta emergiendo mas.
Pero es bueno que muestren estas fotos, aunque mas me gustaron las de Ate, porque es realmente progreso en zonas pobres, tambien deberian mostrar como se organizan los asentamientos humanos, y como luchan todos en conjunto para surgir, las imagenes pueden ser tristes, pero se ve el empeño que le ponen, y eso no es algo triste, es algo bonito.
No al rencor, creo que eso dijimos casi el 53% de familias peruanas el 4 de junio.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy bien por dicho distrito........esa zona del edificio era antes un completo desastre, ahora va cambiando, y mas adelante debera verse mucho mejor....


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

perupd said:


> Está bien el progreso en ese distrito, pero creo que esa foto nos dice mucho...me refiero a que se aprecia un edificio de 13 pisos completamente terminado, PERO se puede ver que no hay veredas al costado de la pista..estas están llenas de tierra y la pista no tiene señalización pintada. Ese, por lo visto, es un edificio municipal. No conozco personalmente el lugar, pero me parece una ESTUPIDEZ gastar dinero en hacer un edificio como ese pudiendo haber arreglado primero esa avenida quitando la basura y tierra que se observa y pintando la señalización de la pista. Cosas sencillas como esas determinan el desarrollo de un lugar...tener edificios no indica nada.


A Los Olivos le falta mucho pero el unico motivo por el cual subi las fotos, era precisamente para demostrar que si se trabaja en mejorar la calidad de vida de las personas, sea bonito o feo, eso es opinion de cada uno, sobre la basura no creo que el alcalde vaya a contratar exclusivamente 5 personas para que limpien ese lugar, para eso el municipio tiene un sistema de recojo de basura y por si no te has dado cuenta en esas fotos el edificio y sus alrededores no estan terminados... aunque la vereda ya deberia estar construida, en Los Olivos si se trabaja en eso.




























Por eso considero a Los Olivos clase media nueva, la mayoria de gente tiene un ingreso para poder vivir decentemente, pero aun tienen mucho que hacer para ponerse a la par con distritos como San Miguel.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Filter said:


> A Los Olivos le falta mucho pero el unico motivo por el cual subi las fotos, era precisamente para demostrar que si se trabaja en mejorar la calidad de vida de las personas, sea bonito o feo, eso es opinion de cada uno, sobre la basura no creo que el alcalde vaya a contratar exclusivamente 5 personas para que limpien ese lugar, para eso el municipio tiene un sistema de recojo de basura y por si no te has dado cuenta en esas fotos el edificio y sus alrededores no estan terminados... aunque la vereda ya deberia estar construida, en Los Olivos si se trabaja en eso.
> Por eso considero a Los Olivos clase media nueva, la mayoria de gente tiene un ingreso para poder vivir decentemente, pero aun tienen mucho que hacer para ponerse a la par con distritos como San Miguel.


Filter, yo me refiero a que existen cosas más importantes que otras. Visitando la página web de ese distrito encuentro que ese edifico ha costado S/. 3 825 049. No crees que es más importante construir veredas, señalizar calles o limpiar basura? Por eso digo que me parece estúpido hacer una edificación de ese precio cuando se puede hacer algo mucho más barato que cumpla con la misma función. Y así poder utilizar ese dinero en construir otras cosas que son mil veces más importantes que un edificio que, según las imágenes, es lo único bueno de esa zona. Es lo mismo que si compraras zapatillas cuando lo que realmente necesitas son medias.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Buenísimo thread causita. Sip, Los Olivos, al igual que varios otros distritos populares estan cambiando su rostro...eso NADIE lo puede negar.

Saludos!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Interesante .. es un distrito q se esfuerza por ser mejor cada día .. mmm filter .. y donde queda ese edificio en q parte de Los Olivos ??? desconozco mayormente..


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Palacio de la Juventud* 





































se ve interesante el diseño de este edificio...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

perupd said:


> Filter, yo me refiero a que existen cosas más importantes que otras. Visitando la página web de ese distrito encuentro que ese edifico ha costado S/. 3 825 049. No crees que es más importante construir veredas, señalizar calles o limpiar basura? Por eso digo que me parece estúpido hacer una edificación de ese precio cuando se puede hacer algo mucho más barato que cumpla con la misma función. Y así poder utilizar ese dinero en construir otras cosas que son mil veces más importantes que un edificio que, según las imágenes, es lo único bueno de esa zona. Es lo mismo que si compraras zapatillas cuando lo que realmente necesitas son medias.


Como ya lo explique, Los Olivos como la mayoria de distritos Limeños tiene un sistema de recojo de basura, lo de las señalizaciones, parques, veredas, etc si lo hacen, Los Olivos tambien cuenta con sistema de riego tecnificado.

El edificio es caro, pero ese edificio no va a estar lleno de funcionarios del municipio (lo cual si estaria mal), ese edificio va a servir para que todos los niños y jovenes del distrito tengan al alcance de la mano libros, talleres de actuacion, danza, baile, pintura, etc. realizar actividades deportivas como gimnasia, karate, ajedrez o ping pong, desde mi punto de vista el palacio de la juventud (junto al hospital municipal) es uno de los mas grandes aportes sociales que ha podido hacer el municipio, de que serviria un parque bonito si los jovenes no van a tener la suficiente cultura para poder cuidarlo. Esa inversion a largo plazo va a rendir muchos frutos.

Ademas el alcalde de Los Olivos, Felipe Castillo Alfaro, ha sido elegido 3 veces consecutivas, si fuese un mal alcalde ya le hubieran quitado el cargo.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

pero en esta foto vemos que si hacen la señalizacion a las calles.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Filter said:


> Como ya lo explique, Los Olivos como la mayoria de distritos Limeños tiene un sistema de recojo de basura, lo de las señalizaciones, parques, veredas, etc si lo hacen, Los Olivos tambien cuenta con sistema de riego tecnificado.
> 
> El edificio es caro, pero ese edificio no va a estar lleno de funcionarios del municipio (lo cual si estaria mal), ese edificio va a servir para que todos los niños y jovenes del distrito tengan al alcance de la mano libros, talleres de actuacion, danza, baile, pintura, etc. realizar actividades deportivas como gimnasia, karate, ajedrez o ping pong, desde mi punto de vista el palacio de la juventud (junto al hospital municipal) es uno de los mas grandes aportes sociales que ha podido hacer el municipio, de que serviria un parque bonito si los jovenes no van a tener la suficiente cultura para poder cuidarlo. Esa inversion a largo plazo va a rendir muchos frutos.
> 
> Ademas el alcalde de Los Olivos, Felipe Castillo Alfaro, ha sido elegido 3 veces consecutivas, si fuese un mal alcalde ya le hubieran quitado el cargo.


Creo que no entiendes lo que quiero decir. En ningun momento estoy intentado decir que ese lugar no tiene recojo de basura, ya que toda municipalidad de cualquier zona urbana del país está obligada a brindar ese servicio. Tampoco estoy diciendo que la finalidad de ese edificio este mal. Como mencionas, es muy importante implementar políticas de desarrollo de niños y jóvenes.
Yo estoy indicando que se construyen obras importantes y se olvidan de las cosas más simples de solucionar. En las fotos no veo veredas frente al edificio y me parece ilógico que un alcalde no se haya dado cuenta de eso.
A mi no me cabe en la cabeza como una municipalidad puede construir un edificio cuando no existen veredas en la vía frente a este.
De todas maneras, no conozco el lugar así que no se como se ve en vivo y en directo, pero la falta de veredas me dice mucho.


----------

